# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دریافت دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 1394

## angel

دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/sarasari.pdf

شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه فرهنگیان

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/farhangian.pdf

شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه علوم قضایی

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/ghazaee.pdf

شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه بقیه الله

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/baghee.pdf

شرایط و ضوابط دانشگاه امام صادق

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/emamsadegh.pdf

شرایط و ضوابط دانشکده اطلاعات

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar94/etelaaat.pdf


*داوطلبان گرامی برای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1394 از ساعت 18 روز یکشنبه مورخ 1393/11/19 به سایت 

www.sanjesh.org مراجعه نمایید.*

----------


## Shpilman

*خــــدا رو شکر ک ضریب زمین تو زیر گروه 1 تغییر ندادن*

----------


## 3amira

بچه ها تو رو خدا یکی جواب منو بدههههههههه
تو دفترچه راهنمای دانشگاه فرهنگیان زده باید نمره کل علمی ( 6500) باشه ...منظور نمره درصدهای کنکوره یا تراز نمرات امتحان نهایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه من تو کنکور 93 نمره کل علمی رو برام ( 6015) زده بودن ، حق شرکت تو فرهنگیان رو هم نداشتم....حالا موندم اون برای درصدام بود یا نمره امتحان نهایی ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):

----------


## مصمّم

> بچه ها تو رو خدا یکی جواب منو بدههههههههه
> تو دفترچه راهنمای دانشگاه فرهنگیان زده باید نمره کل علمی ( 6500) باشه ...منظور نمره درصدهای کنکوره یا تراز نمرات امتحان نهایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اخه من تو کنکور 93 نمره کل علمی رو برام ( 6015) زده بودن ، حق شرکت تو فرهنگیان رو هم نداشتم....حالا موندم اون برای درصدام بود یا نمره امتحان نهایی ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):


فکر می کنم هم درصد ها و هم نمرات نهایی در نظر گرفته میشه و طبق همون 25 و 75 درصد تعیین شده، تراز گرفته میشه. بعدشم مشخص میشه که می تونید فرهنگیان برید یا نه.

----------


## Ali.psy

> بچه ها تو رو خدا یکی جواب منو بدههههههههه
> تو دفترچه راهنمای دانشگاه فرهنگیان زده باید نمره کل علمی ( 6500) باشه ...منظور نمره درصدهای کنکوره یا تراز نمرات امتحان نهایی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اخه من تو کنکور 93 نمره کل علمی رو برام ( 6015) زده بودن ، حق شرکت تو فرهنگیان رو هم نداشتم....حالا موندم اون برای درصدام بود یا نمره امتحان نهایی ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):


اون برای هردوهست نه تک.نمره کل همون تراز خودمونه که تقریبا تو تجربیا منطقه دو زیر25000 مجاز میشن.نگران نباشید میتونید امسال براحتی قبول شید ولی امسال ظرفیت وپذیرشو محدود خواهند کرد

----------


## Alighasemi

استرس گرفتم :yahoo (21):

----------


## zibamehr1376

> استرس گرفتم :yahoo (21):



 :Yahoo (55): 
همیشه یه نفر پیدا یمشه برا انرژی منفی دادن .. استرست برا خودت باعث جلوگیری از پیشرفتت میشه
بقیه خیلیم ارومن مگه نه ؟؟؟؟ کنکوره دیگه اتفاق خیلی شاقی نیست که :Yahoo (15):

----------


## shadab shariati

اونایی ک تا الان زحمت کشیدن چقد الان حس خوبی دارن......خوش بحالشون...   
انجل ایشالا نتیجه زحمتاتو بگیری....

----------


## *Yousef*

اساتید محترم لازمه بریم کافی نت؟ یا تو خونه میشه ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## mahsa92

شيمي ضريبش عوض شده؟

----------


## rez657

تو خونه هم میشه 
ولی اما یه سوال من یه عکس دارم مال 4 سال پیشه البته از اون موقع عکس نگرفتم فقط همونو چاپ کردم حالا یعنی دوباره برم بگیرم ؟ 
بعد نمیشه باگوشی بگیریم 3*4 کنیم    حتما باید اسکن شه نمیشه با فتو شاپ jag کردش ؟؟ ممنون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

باید حتما فرم شماره 2 رو ببیرم مدرسه تطبیق کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## johnosa1995

> تو خونه هم میشه ولی اما یه سوال من یه عکس دارم مال 4 سال پیشه البته از اون موقع عکس نگرفتم فقط همونو چاپ کردم حالا یعنی دوباره برم بگیرم ؟ بعد نمیشه باگوشی بگیریم 3*4 کنیم    حتما باید اسکن شه نمیشه با فتو شاپ jag کردش ؟؟ ممنون- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -باید حتما فرم شماره 2 رو ببیرم مدرسه تطبیق کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ميتوني با گوشيت اسكن كنياگه اندرويد داري از برنامه camscanerاستفاده كناگه همiosداري از برنامهiscanerاستفاده كن

----------


## Keiv4n

اگه عکس رو ببریم کافی نت خودش اسکن میکنه؟
کد بخش چرا اینجوریه، من الآن توی شهر قزوین زندگی میکنم، باید کد بخش رو همون کد بخش مرکزی قزوین بزنم؟
کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چجوری بگیریم
بعدش یه جا نوشته تاریخ اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی، الآن من محصل پیش دانشگاهیم! علم غیب ندارم که کدوم تاریخ مدرکمو میگیرم! اینو باید چیکار کنم؟
منظور از معدل کل همون معدله 3 ساله؟ یا پیش هم جزءش محسوب میشه؟

ممنون میشم اگه جوابمو بدین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rezadeth

آقا من که 2-3 ماه پیش انصراف دادم کلی فرم هم تو دانشگاه پر کردم. الان این فرم 4 رو باید پر کنم؟!

----------


## Tinker Bell

چه حالی میده به خانواده نگم ک ثبت نام کنکور شرو شده...یادشون بره منو ثبت کنند... اون وقت کنکور بی کنکور :yahoo (4): :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ali.psy

> اگه عکس رو ببریم کافی نت خودش اسکن میکنه؟
> کد بخش چرا اینجوریه، من الآن توی شهر قزوین زندگی میکنم، باید کد بخش رو همون کد بخش مرکزی قزوین بزنم؟
> کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چجوری بگیریم
> بعدش یه جا نوشته تاریخ اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی، الآن من محصل پیش دانشگاهیم! علم غیب ندارم که کدوم تاریخ مدرکمو میگیرم! اینو باید چیکار کنم؟
> منظور از معدل کل همون معدله 3 ساله؟ یا پیش هم جزءش محسوب میشه؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه جوابمو بدین


شما برید کافی نت همه چیزو میدونن.اره اسکنر دارن

----------


## rez657

تاریخ اخذ بزن 94 اگه پیشی و داری درس میخونی   بچهها همی چی توی دفترچه  هس

----------


## mahsa92

> آقا من که 2-3 ماه پیش انصراف دادم کلی فرم هم تو دانشگاه پر کردم. الان این فرم 4 رو باید پر کنم؟!


فهميدين ب منم خبر بدين ممنون ميشم

----------


## eskalis

عاقا ی ادم کار کشته بیاد بهم توضیخ بده که اونایی که سال سومشون هست دارن کنکور میدن و الان دارن توی ی دانشگاه پیام نور مشغول تحصیل هستن .. توی ثبت نام کنکور دقیقا بایستی چیتار تنن میسی از دوستان کارکشته .

محمود کار کشته  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## rez657

منظور از معدل کل معدل سه سال دبیرستان هست
منظور از معدل نهایی کتبی معدل کتبی نمرات سال سوم هست
نظام وظیفه هم ک معلومه برا دخترا هیچی 
منطقه یا اخذ دیلپلم مم که کد 4 رقمی ک  وقتی سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کردین میاد خودش یا تو کار نامه هاتون هس و کد دانش اموزی 
کد استان هم ک تو جدول بود مربوط ب خودتون رو میزنین
منظور از زبان ک می خام امتحان بدم   اگه رشتتون زبان نیس (یعنی زبان تخصصی نمی خونین ) انگلیسی بزنین
خوب سوال هس در خدمتم

----------


## eskalis

> منظور از معدل کل معدل سه سال دبیرستان هست
> منظور از معدل نهایی کتبی معدل کتبی نمرات سال سوم هست
> نظام وظیفه هم ک معلومه برا دخترا هیچی 
> منطقه یا اخذ دیلپلم مم که کد 4 رقمی ک  وقتی سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کردین میاد خودش یا تو کار نامه هاتون هس و کد دانش اموزی 
> کد استان هم ک تو جدول بود مربوط ب خودتون رو میزنین
> منظور از زبان ک می خام امتحان بدم   اگه رشتتون زبان نیس (یعنی زبان تخصصی نمی خونین ) انگلیسی بزنین
> خوب سوال هس در خدمتم


رضا عمو من دارم از حسن حرف میزنم تو میای از علی حرف میزنی ..

برو دوباره سوالمو بخون چی گفتم.... :Yahoo (50):

----------


## rez657

اها حواسم نبود ببخشید   باید انصراف بده دیگه

----------


## eskalis

> اها حواسم نبود ببخشید   باید انصراف بده دیگه


ماشالله اگه نمیگفتین من نمیدونستم باید انصراف بدم !!!!! :Yahoo (111): 

توی ثبت نام کنکور باید چی بزنم... باید بزنم دانشجو انصرافی هستم اره؟؟؟؟

----------


## rez657

اره و البته تا تاریخ 93.11.30 انصرافت باید قطعی شده باشه  البته از بقیه هم بپرس

----------


## mona27

سلام
قضيه اين دفترچه ها چطوريه؟ 
بايد دانلود كنيم يا از پست بانكها بخريم؟
من سال پيش از پست بانك خريدم ولي امروز بهم گفتن بايد دانلود كني؟دفترچه نمياد؟يني چي

----------

